# Demented Clown Rocking Chair Prop



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is one of the props that we did at our NJ/PA/NY Make and Take. It is from Scary FX's tutorial. I figure I would use this prop for my clown theme. I have started the body, but have to fill it and add legs. Just thought I would post some of the progress on this prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's scary - make him go away, make him go away!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks great J!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Looks great so far Sharon. He certainly does look demented. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's cute. I think you should bring it to the make and takes a couple dozen times though........


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job SIS!!!! even though I hate CLOWNS!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

me likey!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I love it. People who are scared of clowns are going to see this at night for weeks after Halloween is over.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I really like this sort of animation.. 
because it's the way a real person would make it rock, it's realistic
and the actual prop/body movement is sort of so angry too..

nice!!

Si


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Vlad said:


> It's cute. I think you should bring it to the make and takes a couple dozen times though........


LOL...No not another wiper motor nightmare!!!! Actually I'm suppose to be cleaning my basement, but I have a feeling I will be working on this prop while I am suppose to be cleaning.  Anyway thanks for all the nice comments and they just get me motivated to get the basement done so I can finish this prop.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the movement of him, this will be a great prop!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That is soooo cool, I love it!!! People are either going to love this guy, or run screaming from it!!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

<whimper> clowns... <shudder>.. Why did I have to click play? Fine work, you can chalk up your prop's first bad dream!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great so far ... it can only get scarier!


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Gotta love a creepy clown! Can't wait to see this one completed. Fantastic!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That looks so creepy Joisey! 

I want a basement  lol


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks fantastic!
Are you going to have laughing or anything?
I think a manic laughter would be a fantastic touch!
Great work!
.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love it Sharon, I haven't touched mine since we built them. Geez another unfinished prop. I agree with Vlad, you should bring it every meeting LOL


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet. Looks like it's gonna pop right out of the chair at you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I got the outfit picked out for this prop, but I have to work on the legs. It doesn't move enough to give it the proper rocking motion, so I will have to delay this project for a few more days until I have enough time to work on it. Anyway what do you think of the outfit? I had big plastic clown shoes, but I can't find them. I think I might of thrown them out last year because they had a few cracks in them Damn wish I kept them for this prop. Oh well maybe I will buy another pair, but for now I will just have socks. I also still have to fill the arms out.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn ... that guy is creepy! I don't know about big clown shoes ... but I know how to make a pirate boot!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not looking at this guy anymore. He's too creepy:googly:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

This guy is so cool Joisey! You did a great job! Where did you get those hands? Had to do a double take...thought they were real at first!
I didn't finish mine so I'm bringing it on the 19th. Hope it turns out as well as yours did!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Thinking about it - imagine a sort of dot room with a number of these, some twisted circus music with an sound overlay of these clowns chattering...

The have a scareactor in there as one of them, who can jump out of the chair and boo the total life out of the visitors...

nice... if you were'nt afraid of clowns or had clown issues, you would after that!!

Si


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

sorry - me again in twisted idea head mode...

would have to be pop goes the weasel, but dark and eerie... perfect for the scareactor to pounce on the 'pop goes the weasel' bit

or drop to blackness at that point for a few seconds, enough time for the scareactor to leave his/her seat and move in on the victims

Si


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

madmomma said:


> This guy is so cool Joisey! You did a great job! Where did you get those hands? Had to do a double take...thought they were real at first!
> I didn't finish mine so I'm bringing it on the 19th. Hope it turns out as well as yours did!


Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Madmomma I have completed the body, but I have to work on the legs because they prevent the chair from rocking. If I don't get a chance to correct the problem before our Make and Take than I will be bringing this prop to work on it. GhoulishGadgets you have some great ideas. I think I might have to borrow one of them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is going to freak some people out. Great prop.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

I love it. That looks GREAT JG! Excellent work.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great , but would love to see video of the action and set up that makes him move.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

kprimm said:


> Looks great , but would love to see video of the action and set up that makes him move.


The information on how to build this prop is on Scary FX's website. Here is the link: http://scarefx.com/project_rockin_granny_2.html


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy crap those hands and feet look real!! 
great work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I did more to my Demented Clown Rocking Chair Prop. I still have to mount the power source and cover the back where the wiper motor is exposed. I might drape a blanket on the back of the chair. I also want to tweak some areas. I decided to have the clown hold a knife, but I sure could use feedback because I'm not done and I want this prop to look as scary as it can get. Thanks and Enjoy!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great Sharon but I just have one question...how can you get anything done in such a neat area...lol. Seriously, it looks great.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a great looking prop. I am sure some of those tot's will not be in a hurry to get never that thing.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is just AWESOME. Fantastic work!
.


----------



## Caliente (Jun 17, 2010)

What a great, easy and very affective project, A+ work. With your permission I will duplicate your work and added to a my haunt.

Caliente


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! Yes Caliente than my prop will have a twin.  I wasn't sure if I should just have the clown rocking with both hands down or have him holding the knife? I ended up cement gluing the PVC so it would be tough to rig it if it didn't look good. The Watcher you will see this prop at the NJ/PA/NY Make and Take. I figure I could get some suggestion on where I should mount the power source. At the moment I have it on his side, but I'm thinking about making a platform under the rocking chair to keep it dry and make it more secure.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

JG, this looks great! What a creepy clown. Like the knife too. Looking forward to seeing it Sat. I have an idea for how to disguise the motor. Will share with you then.
I'm not allowed to put ANY clowns on my property for Halloween. Too bad...this would scare the crap out of most of the TOT's! And isn't that the purpose???


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That's an awesome prop! WOW


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joisey, is it possible to bend the knife-holding arm a bit at the elbow or did you glue it in place permanently? I think it would look a little more natural that way.

This is such a demented prop:googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Joisey, is it possible to bend the knife-holding arm a bit at the elbow or did you glue it in place permanently? I think it would look a little more natural that way.
> 
> This is such a demented prop:googly:


Yes Roxy I did glue it, but I was thinking maybe I could expose the arm so it looks more realistic. The arms I have are very long and is sort of hard to have it bend at the elbow. I have to add more stuffing in the arm so it doesn't collapse at the wrist. I figure I could take the tape off, stuff it than latex it. Let me know by pulling the sleeve up if it makes it look more realistic? Remember if I fill it will some sort of stuffing than the hand will look better because right now it is collapsing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, are you _sure_ that's not a person under there?:googly:

He looks good with the sleeve rolled up, as if he's ready to get down to business and cut someone I asked about the angle of the stabbing arm because it seems to be more typical that a slashing motion is made from the elbow, not the shoulder. If it can't be bent, then you go with what you have. Either way, he's going to be an effective scare in your haunt.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sharon this prop looks awesome. I see where Roxy's going and along those line would it be possible to loosely joint it at the elbow? I'm speculating the rocking would fling the arm back and forth at the joint in a stabbing motion thus gaining a little extra animation out of the motion.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That is a great prop!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sharon well done what a really creepy prop and having seen it in person I can tell that is is scarier in real life. You well definitely have some wet costumes from both the kids and some adults!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Sharon you really did do a great job. The pictures don't do it justice. I really the look of it showing the flesh and no shoes. That was a great approach.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm glad I got a chance to bring it to the Make and Take. Thanks so much for the help on mounting the power source. I'm working on the hand as we speak. I am inserting metal wire than Insulated foam to make it sturdy. The Insulated foam worked real well for the wrist. Also I had some great suggestions on what the clown can hold in the other hand. I think I am going with the head in the popcorn bucket. I'm not sure who suggested that idea, but I really liked it. I will update the video and photos when I am finished.  Oh and Watcher it was really nice meeting you and your wife. I hope you can visit again soon!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Excellent prop. Your choice of hands and feet is good. They look real.


----------

